# Eater Dinner in Southern NH or Northern MA?



## falmouth3 (Apr 2, 2009)

Can anyone provide suggestions on where to have dinner on Easter in Southern NH or Northern MA?

In-laws live in Manchester and Londonderry.  We're in MA.  We were assigned the honor of selecting the place for Easter Dinner.  In-laws love buffets, but a sit down dinner would also work.

In past years we've gone to Cobblestones in Lowell, but we'd like someplace new this year.  

Any suggestions?

Sue


----------



## Moosie (Apr 2, 2009)

Here are a few that are doing Easter:

http://www.blackorchidgrille.com/index.html
http://www.michaeltimothys.com/
http://www.thepeddlersdaughter.com/home.php?l=n
http://www.mileawayrestaurant.com/holidaymenu.pdf
http://www.cpnashua.com/html/dining.html
http://www.countrytavern.org/Calendar.html
http://www.gibbethill.com/GHG/htm/Easter 2009.htm
http://www.bullrunrestaurant.com/menu_easter.htm


Puruse the menus and then post your questions.  I have eaten at many of these, but never for Brunch or other special days.

Hope some of these fit into your likings.


----------



## norm (Apr 3, 2009)

The Yard Restaurant in Manchester is very good: http://www.theyardrestaurant.com/

Norm


----------



## falmouth3 (Apr 3, 2009)

Thanks, both of you.  I was only able to come up with the Crowne Plaza on my own.  These look like great possibilities.

Sue


----------



## DonM (Apr 3, 2009)

Technically it's in Vermont- but it close to both Ma & NH:


http://www.putneyinn.com/



don


----------



## magiroux (Apr 4, 2009)

On I93 MA/NH border.......

http://www.chateaurestaurant.com/andover/andover.asp

decent food at reasonable prices that can accommodate large parties


----------



## Moosie (Apr 4, 2009)

You welcome.  Do you ever visit the Chowhound BB?  There if you search in the New England board this topic will come up, I haven't seen any posts for this years Easter yet.

http://www.chow.com/?tag=main_menu;main_menu_home

I just finished reading this weeks Hippo and saw and ad for The Country Tavern reopening, didn't know they closed, maybe they did some remodeling.  I haven't been there in about 10 years, and never read anything about them, so can't give any feedback, but just another option in the neighboehood.   http://www.countrytavern.org/index.html


I may try and get there for dinner in the next couple of months.


----------



## falmouth3 (Apr 12, 2009)

We ended up going to the Crowne Plaza in Nashua.  It was a large and very tasty buffet.  Everyone in our group was happy - and that's normally very difficult to say with this family.  :ignore: 

Thanks to all who made suggestions.


----------



## ausman (Apr 12, 2009)

And, thank you for checking back putting closure.


----------



## Moosie (Apr 12, 2009)

Glad you went to the place you thought about, and really glad everyone was happy, makes the choice so much better when everyone is happy with the choice and no grumbles.


----------

